# Crueldad contra animales, peleas de perros, gallos, corridas de toros



## Reili

Creo que actualmente los únicos países donde se lleva(n?) a cabo corridas de toros son España, Portugal y México, aunque oi que en Portugal no se les mata. Jamás he ido a una plaza de toros pero al verlas en TV me da mucha lástima ver como sangran los toros y también cuando saltan tanto que traspasan el burladero y quedan atorados ahí. Tampoco me gusta cuando les pican el lomo con esa lanza, creo que es un espectáculo patético y debería ser detenido. 

En México aún se realizan peleas de gallos poniéndoles navajas en las patas. 

Qué decir de las peleas de perros, hace varios años cuando era adolescente mis "amigos" tenían bull terriers y presencié como 3 peleas pero es la mayor crueldad que he visto... también tuve un hermano que echaba a pelear a un pobre perrito y cuando lo traía a la casa, pobre perrito quedaba con fiebre y graves hinchazones.

¿Por qué la crueldad para los toros y gallos es legal, y la de los perros ilegal? A fin de cuentas todas sirven para diversión y los animales quedan gravemente heridos o muertos.


----------



## Reili

¿Podrían comentar sobre otras formas de crueldad hacia los animales? Arrojar a las mascotas "viejas" a la calle es otra gran crueldad, hace años en mi ciudad vagaban muchos peros callejeros rondando mercados y muchos de esos animales estaban en condiciones increíblemente lastimeras. Actualmente el muncipio se ha encargado de levantar a todos los perros de las calles y se les sacrifica después de unos días. Les paso una buena liga de una organización que se preocupa por rescatar a animales maltratados. 
 Creo que debo avisarles que contiene imágenes y relatos que pueden herir su sensibilidad.

PD Por favor no tengan aves enjauladas


----------



## Artrella

Un horror Reili!! Yo no tengo pececitos ni pájaros o hamsters en casa justamente porque me parece terrible tenerlos encerrados toda su vida!!  Mis hijos me piden hamsters y les explico justamente esto, y lo entienden gracias a Dios. 

Acá pongo un thread en el cual hace un tiempo se discutió acerca de las corridas de toros >> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=4255&highlight=Bull+fighting

Debo comentar que en mi país en algunos lugares, se hace riña de gallos, obviamente en forma clandestina.  Corridas de toros acá no hay, pero sí las hay en Perú (o al menos en la época en que yo vivía allá) y también había riña de gallos.  Horroroso, también sé que en España se tira una cabra por una ventana en algún tipo de *festejo*.... ???!!!!!!


----------



## Ana Raquel

No entiendo cómo es que existen las corridas de toros. Tiene que ser por razones económicas, parece ser que mueven mucho dinero, no es cultural, no es arte para nada, no es más que abuso de animales, sí, animales fuertes y poderosos que pueden matar al torero (encima eso), pero bien que se las arreglan para terminar matándolos después de ese estúpido balie de banderillas y carreritas y metiéndoles la espada hasta el fondo y encima algunos dicen que los toros no sufren, que vergüenza, así que los toros no sufren, y ellos cómo lo saben, ¿cuándo fueron toros para saberlo o es que hablan chorradas para defender lo indefendible!!! Aghhhhhhhh


----------



## Reili

Ana Raquel said:
			
		

> No entiendo cómo es que existen las corridas de toros. Tiene que ser por razones económicas, parece ser que mueven mucho dinero, no es cultural, no es arte para nada, no es más que abuso de animales, sí, animales fuertes y poderosos que pueden matar al torero (encima eso), pero bien que se las arreglan para terminar matándolos después de ese estúpido balie de banderillas y carreritas y metiéndoles la espada hasta el fondo y encima algunos dicen que los toros no sufren, que vergüenza, así que los toros no sufren, y ellos cómo lo saben, ¿cuándo fueron toros para saberlo o es que hablan chorradas para defender lo indefendible!!! Aghhhhhhhh


 
Para quienes creíamos que el circo romano se había terminado hace algunas centurias ya vemos que persiste en pleno siglo XXI. Se alega que si no existieran las corridas no existiría ese tipo de toro, pero sería preferible que no existiera si su destino es ser un sanguinario espectáculo. También leí que las peleas de perros ya se daban en Roma. Bueno y luego de que ya hicieron que el toro segrege montones de toxinas por todo su cuerpo seguirito que lo venden para que lo comamos en filetes.


----------



## Dandee

Ana Raquel said:
			
		

> No entiendo cómo es que existen las corridas de toros. Tiene que ser por razones económicas, parece ser que mueven mucho dinero, no es cultural, no es arte para nada, no es más que abuso de animales, sí, animales fuertes y poderosos que pueden matar al torero (encima eso), pero bien que se las arreglan para terminar matándolos después de ese estúpido balie de banderillas y carreritas y metiéndoles la espada hasta el fondo y encima algunos dicen que los toros no sufren, que vergüenza, así que los toros no sufren, y ellos cómo lo saben, ¿cuándo fueron toros para saberlo o es que hablan chorradas para defender lo indefendible!!! Aghhhhhhhh


 
He escuchado y leído muchas veces respecto de la matanza de toros. Cuando se trata el tema en cuanto a su legitimidad lo primero que hacen es preguntarles a los que están en ese oficio, toreros, criadores de toros y empresarios del gremio. ¡¡¡¡Obvio que defienden esa actividad, si es su negocio y con argumentos sin peso que ni ellos creen, pero exponen uno que si debe tenerse presente "*es parte de nuestra cultura*". Muchas de la aberraciones que se existen en el mundo son defendidas y se justifica su razón por ser parte de la cultura un pueblo.
Pienso que no debiera permitirse ninguna actividad que signifique la muerte o sufrimiento de un animal con el fin de divertir a quienes observan.
En estos tiempos no hay ninguna justificación para que estas prácticas sigan existiendo y menos aún en países que se digan de cultura occidental.

Dandee.


----------



## belén

Me da mucha pero que mucha vergüenza pertenecer a un país donde ocurre esto. No le encuentro sentido y me dan ganas de llorar cada vez que lo pienso. Ojalá algún día el sentido común toque a la puerta de toda la gente que apoya y justifica dicha aberración y consigamos aniquilar la tradición.


----------



## Mita

Yo tampoco estoy para nada de acuerdo con ningún maltrato hacia los animales.  Lo encuentro horrible y me da mucha pena que los utilicen de esa forma. Es de esperar que en unos años más la gente recapacite y empiecen a prohibir este tipo de prácticas, como tengo entendido que se hizo en Inglaterra con las cacerías de zorros. Lo malo es que por más prohibición que exista, la gente sigue haciendo estas crueldades clandestinamente; yo jamás me podría "divertir" con eso. ¿Y qué hay de la zoofilia? ¿Y de la gente que mata y COME animales? Esa gente realmente debe tener problemas psicológicos, no tienen respeto por los seres vivos, que no tienen ni cómo defenderse. 
¡Ufffff! Me inspiré.


----------



## Reili

Mira Mita, en cuanto a lo de matar para comer pues desgraciadamente así son las leyes de la naturaleza, qué le vamos a hacer. Por otro lado cabe mencionar que en los rastros donde se sacrifica al ganado y a los pollos se cometen muchas crueldades que podrían ser evitadas. Las gallinas ponedoras de huevos pasan toda su vida encerradas en jaulas, qué tristeza. Durante el trayecto de los criaderos al matadero también sufren mucho porque se les golpea, no beben agua, se aplastan unos con otros. ¿Quizá los carnívoros que nos da dolor tal sufrimiento deberíamos volvernos un poquito más vegetarianos? 
Recuerdo que de pequeño yo alimentaba pollitos y palomas, y me gustaba cargarlas y acariciar su cabeza, y sus alas, pero el día que mi madre tenía que degollarlas para alimentarnos pues yo sentía horrible ver morir a mis queridas "mascotitas", y no me gustaba comerlas.


----------



## Mita

Reili said:
			
		

> Mira Mita, en cuanto a lo de matar para comer pues desgraciadamente así son las leyes de la naturaleza, qué le vamos a hacer. Por otro lado cabe mencionar que en los rastros donde se sacrifica el ganado y los pollos se cometen muchas crueldades que podrían ser evitadas.


Perdón, Reili, no me especifiqué bien. No me refería a la matanza de vacas, pollos, cerdos, etc. Me refería a la gente que mata a perros, gatos, etc.; animales que tradicionalmente no son para comer. Hay varios casos de personas que maltratan a estos animales, los "violan", los matan, y tienen el descaro de luego cortarlos en trocitos y comérselos, como si fueran el asadito del fin de semana. Entiendo que esto implica en varios casos que la gente no tiene nada más que comer y que lo hacen por supervivencia, pero ya parece canibalismo la cosa y además otros lo hacen por puro gusto.
Con respecto a los maltratos de los animales de los mataderos, estoy de acuerdo contigo y creo que podrían ser evitadas, pero en ningún caso me opongo a que se coma la carne de este tipo de animales; de hecho yo misma como carne (más por obligación que por gusto, pero bueno... ). 
Saludos,


----------



## Reili

En cuanto a la zoofília pues me parece una acción enferma, y creo que no existen leyes que la prohíban. En TV vi un reportaje de que en un lugar Sudamérica se preparaba estofado de gato. En el antiguo México se comía a unos perros llamados Xoloitzcuintles. Personalmente jamás comería ningún tipo de víbora, rata, gato, o perro.


----------



## araceli

Hay un dicho que dice: Todo bicho que camina va a parar al asador.
Y creo que depende mucho de las culturas el tipo de animal que comen, supongo que en la India no comen vacas porque son sagradas, por ejemplo.


----------



## librosenespanol

Es cuestion de puntos de vista, si vas a una comunidad donde la mayoria crece viendo y amando ese tipo de espectaculos esta bien. 

La polemica se inicia cuando otro grupo de gente desprecia y hace lo posible por erradicar esa creencia tambien esta bien.

Conclusion: ¿La mayoria manda?, Sí la mayoria manda.


----------



## diegodbs

En el sur de Francia también existen las corridas de toros, pero no sé si allí también matan al toro al final del espectáculo.
No soporto las corridas de toros ni el espectáculo que se monta alrededor de la llamada "fiesta nacional".
No soporto las llamadas fiestas populares en las que tiran cabras desde el campanario de una iglesia.
No soporto que un pueblo o ciudad del País Vasco haya gente que, en determinadas fiestas, atan las ocas de una cuerda por las patas, y luego las agarran del cuello y tiran con toda la fuerza hasta que les arrancan la cabeza.
No soporto que en otros pueblos la gente suelte toros y los acuchillen hasta matarlos.
No sé cómo se podrían prohibir todas esas fiestas, porque alguna vez que se ha intentado, la gente de esos pueblos casi se rebela.
En fin, supongo que el tiempo y la cultura de la gente tendrán que ir consiguiendo lo que las prohibiciones no han podido conseguir hasta ahora.
Las palabras que se me ocurren para definir este tipo de espectáculos serían: penoso, repulsivo, bárbaro, denigrante, cruel.
Las personas que se divierten viendo caer cabras desde un campanario no me merecen respeto, más allá del que les pueda tener como seres humanos que son.
Esperemos que los gobiernos y los ayuntamientos supriman ya de una vez todas estas salvajadas repulsivas e indignas.


----------



## Laia

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Las palabras que se me ocurren para definir este tipo de espectáculos serían: penoso, repulsivo, bárbaro, denigrante, cruel.
> Las personas que se divierten viendo caer cabras desde un campanario no me merecen respeto, más allá del que les pueda tener como seres humanos que son.


 
Esto me recuerda a algo que oí una vez: "todas las personas se merecen un respeto, pero no todas las opiniones se merecen un respeto".

Nunca he pisado una plaza de toros. Lo mejor que podría hacerse es utilizarlas para dar conciertos, que no sé dónde leí que tienen muy buena acústica.


----------



## Fernando

Las corridas de toros se celebran en Europa en Portugal, España y Francia. En Portugal no se mata al toro sino fuera de la plaza.

En América los dos países con más tradición son Colombia y México aunque también hay una buena temporada en Perú y Ecuador. En otros países del continente no se han implantado, especialmente por causas climatológicas.

Las fiestas con toros (encierros y saraos diversos) están mucho más extendidas. 

Personalmente he ido a pocas corridas de toros, pero la verdad es que las veces que he ido me he divertido mucho. Me parece un espectáculo impresionante. Desde luego no tengo mucho que añadir a lo dicho: el toro sufre, eso es innegable. Los únicos argumentos a favor son que la caza no es mucho mejor y no parece que nadie abogue por suprimirla y que a los toros de lidia se les daría la puntilla con la supresión.

Lo de la cultura es una chorrada (perdón por la expresión). Yo jamás defendería la pervivencia de nada (incluido el cine, desde luego) por la tontería de que es nuestra cultura.

Hay una diferencia con lo de arrancar la cabeza a una oca. Desde luego, el interés del 99,99% de la gente que va a una corrida de toros no es ver sufrir al bicho. Es más, el interés de la cosa es que el toro esté lo más entero posible cuando llega a la suerte de la muleta para que el torero no tenga ventajas indebidas. Lo de sacar a un toro sangrando por la boca es demagógico. Revela que el torero es tan nefasto que en vez de acabar con el toro a la primera le ha dado una cuchillada alevosa que le ha perforado los pulmones. El público es el primero en silbarle.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches
A parte de las corridas, aquí en España también hacen peleas de gallo y de perros (ilegales por supuesto). Gracias Reili, pero no he podido mirar estas fotos.
Menos mal que está la ora cara de la moneda, gente, particulares y asociaciones que se encargan de recoger los animales y encontrarles un nuevo hogar (pero no los toros... gatos y perros, loros...).
Personalmente mis perros son recogidos Y SON UNA MARAVILLA.
Me alegra de que vuelva a salir este hilo porque ahora con la amenaza de la gripe aviar que contamina a gatos .... los pobres lo tienen claro
Buenas noches


----------



## Lourdes Luna

Yo también me uno a los que estan en contra de las corridas de toros, las peleas de perros y de gallos y cualquier otra actividad que involucre el sufriento de animal...
A mi en lo personal me enoja ver sufrir a los animales y de hecho he recogido perritos callejeros y les busco un hogar donde son queridos. 
Yo por ejemplo tengo un perro al que adoro (es un schnauzer minuatura) y es un miembro más de mi familia (integrada por mi esposo, mi hijo, mi perro y yo).
Tal vez no pueda impedir las corridas de toros, pero pongo mi granito de arena, no asistiendo a ellas.

Saludos a todos los protectores de animales...


----------



## Suane

I'm sorry that this post is not in Spanish  , but I watched some videos and I have to give them here.
I don't know much about bullfighting, but the shows, in which the animals are tortured should be strictly prohibited and people who defend that as a tradition are not completely sane in my opinion.
Watch these *videos* (sharkonline.org, then pick bullfightbloodbath.com) and you will be completely sure that this is completely wrong. 
I think that the actors of these videos should be arrested. Many people don't react on the expression and pain of the animal because it does not scream from pain as some people use to. Then it does not maybe look so horrible to them. But just imagine yourself in these positions or someone you like and you will see it as enormously horrible.

I'm sorry again that it is not in Spanish.


----------



## luis masci

Personalmente, lo único que se me ocurre pensar de los que gustan de corridas de toros, peleas de gallos, perros  o lo que sea es que son enfermos. Gente sádica (además de cobardes) que desde una posición cómoda y segura “disfrutan” el sufrimiento ajeno.
El hecho de que este tipo de horrores exista en el siglo XXI es una clara muestra de lo poco que la humanidad ha avanzado desde la época de los coliseos romanos hasta hoy. 
Se avanzó increíblemente en materia técnica, pero desgraciadamente en materia humana estamos casi casi como en la época de los cavernícolas.


----------



## Viriato

Corridas de toros, encierros populares, toros "embolaos" (les atan bolas en llamas en la punta de los cuernos), "bous a la mar" = toros al mar, peleas de gallos con cuchillas en los espolones, peleas de perros, cabras que tiran desde un campanario, ocas a las que le arrancan la cabeza (para dificultar la separación de la cabeza del resto del cuerpo le untan grasa en el cuello), perros abandonados cuando la familia se aburre de tenerlos en casa, peleas de carneros (uno de los participantes termina desnucado), caballos que mueren por cornadas de toros, hormigas rociadas en vinagre, y podría seguir hasta rellenar el doble o el triple de lo que llevo hasta ahora. En definitiva, 70.000 animales son "usados=torturados" en España para que la gente se divierta y en la mayoría de los casos utilizando dinero público.
La mal llamada "fiesta de los toros" no es más que querer hacer bonito y ceremonioso algo que en mi opinión es repugnante, divertirse viendo como poco a poco van torurando y matando a un animal. 
Como ha dicho anteriormente un forero, el único respeto que me merecen las personas que se divierten en espectáculos semejantes es como seres humanos que son, nada más.
Hay algo que me repugna más todavía. Cuando se ha intentado suprimir alguna de estas mal llamadas fiestas, la reacción que se ha producido en el entorno del "espectáculo" y por los propios seguidores, en muchos casos, ha sido muy agresiva y violenta. Con palabras y hechos. Ha habido alcaldes que han tenido que dimitir de su cargo por la reacción popular que se ha producido frente a un anuncio de suprimir algún festejo de estos. Ha habido personas que han sido tachadas de ignorantes y posteriormente insultadas y en algún caso agredidas, simplemente por dar su opinión en algún círculo vinculado a uno de estos festejos. No sólo pierden el respeto hacia los animales sino también hacia las personas.
¡En qué clase de país vivimos!


----------



## tmoore

*animales, peleas de perros, gallos, corridas de toros* Personalmente, lo único que se me ocurre pensar de los que gustan de corridas de toros, peleas de gallos, perros o lo que sea es que son enfermos. Gente sádica (además de cobardes) que desde una posición cómoda y segura “disfrutan” el sufrimiento ajeno

Siempre me gustaron las corridas de toros, la primera vez que fui, era muy jovencita,me tapaba los ojos, la segunda vez me permitir abrirlos a ciertos momentos, de ahi en adelante comenzo a gustarme  a medida que iba aprendiendo las diferentes suertes, los diferentes pases, podia distinguir una Chicuelina, de una Manoletina, supe lo que era una Larga Cambiada
un quite , un cambio de tercio, y la hora de la verdad. hay arte en el toreo
Lo que algunos dicen aqui, de que el toro ya va herido antes de la faena, no es en realidad cierto, Si, la suerte de varas y de banderillas lo debilitan, pero estos son animales que pesan entre 500 a 600Kg. con muchisimo poder , mucho arranque y pitones como cuchillas.
No me considero sadistica ni muchisimo menos, es simplemente un espectaculo al que me aficione de muy joven, cuando en España nadie hablaba de crueldad hacia los animales.
Hace 35 años que vivo en EE.UU, pero cuando voy a España siempre trato de ir a ver una corrida y no me averguenzo de ello.La pena es que una buena parte de lo que se ve hoy en dia en la plaza de toros, son esos turistas que luego se exclaman de la barbarie (????) A que van entonces?
Esos turistas no tienen idea de como funciona una corrida, no saben porque aplauden o dicen sus Oles a destiempo.
Sin deseos de entrar en una discusion que no pertenece a este foro,me repele mucho mas la Barbarie del aborto llamado "Late Term" , pienso que muchas personas no tienen idea como este clase de aborto se lleva a cabo, pero en mi opinion es mas barbaro y cruel que una corrida de toros, 
pues se ejecuta en un indefenso ser humano.

No , no creo que la comunidad internacional debe de imponer lo que España u otro paises deben de hacer con sus tradiciones, sus fiestas,sus horarios , o su modo de vida, si tanto les disgusta nadie les obliga a visitar. Y parece ser que por ahora, España no carece de vistantes

Ahi esta, esa es mi opinion, espero no haber ofendido a nadie, si alguien se sintio asi , pido mil perdones, solo trato de expresarme

Saludos


----------



## Ana Raquel

tmoore said:
			
		

> No , no creo que la comunidad internacional debe de imponer lo que España u otro paises deben de hacer con sus tradiciones, sus fiestas,sus horarios , o su modo de vida, si tanto les disgusta nadie les obliga a visitar. Y parece ser que por ahora, España no carece de vistantes


hay muchos españoles en contra, las corridas ya están prohibidas en Canarias, Cataluña están en ello, sólo falta que vayan adhiriendo las demás comunidades autónomas.


----------



## tmoore

hay muchos españoles en contra, las corridas ya están prohibidas en Canarias, Cataluña están en ello, sólo falta que vayan adhiriendo las demás comunidades autónomas.









Si la MAYORIA de los ESPAñOLES se oponen a ello,asi deberia de ser


----------



## Fernando

The corridas de toros are forbidden in:

1) Canarias: There have never been corridas in Canarias for a single motivation: there is no bulls in Canarias. the climate is not possible for them to be bred. For a strange reason, the peleas de gallos (cock's fight) were (are?) allowed, because they were "traditional".

2) Cataluña: The nationalists like to say that this is a "Spanish" feast, and this is the sole motivation for the proposed ban of the corridas (not any love for the animals). In Pays Basque the tradition is so strong they do not dare to propose the ban.


----------



## tmoore

Gracias por la aclaracion Fernando. Me imagino que en Andalucia y Castilla va  a ser muy dificil,el obtener una mayoria, pienso en dos buenas razones, la aficion a los toros en Andalucia, y las ganaderias de Castilla y tambien de Andalucia.
Por mi parte espero que no se obtenga la mayoria


----------



## Ana Raquel

Hola Tmoore

aparte de lo que haya dicho Ferrnando, hay realmente una prohibición legal de las corridas de toros en Canarias, no o es que no las haya porque no haya toros, es que están prohibidas, aquí tienes la referencia de la ley:

PROTECCION DE LOS ANIMALES. PROHIBICION DE LOS ESPECTACULOS TAURINOS. Ley 8/1991 de 30 de Abril de protección de los animales. Artículo 5 (BOCan Num.62 de 13 de mayo) 
BOC = Boletín Oficial de Canarias)

Si hay peleas de gallos eso no es disculpa para defender las corridas de toros, es otro abuso de animales.

El comentario sobre las razones de Cataluña podrás observar que son 'opinión' de Fernando, pero no todos pensamos como él ("this is the sole motivation for the proposed ban of the corridas (not any love for the animals" --Fernando escribió).


----------



## Fernando

Ana Raquel said:
			
		

> Hola Tmoore
> 
> aparte de lo que haya dicho Ferrnando, hay realmente una prohibición legal de las corridas de toros en Canarias, no o es que no las haya porque no haya toros, es que están prohibidas, aquí tienes la referencia de la ley:



What I meant is that banning corridas in Canarias is like banning sailing in Mongolia.



			
				Ana Raquel said:
			
		

> El comentario sobre las razones de Cataluña podrás observar que son 'opinión' de Fernando, que habla como si todo el mundo en España pensara como él ("this is the sole motivation for the proposed ban of the corridas (not any love for the animals" --Fernando escribió).



You can remove the quotation marks. All I say is my opinion. I use to assume all anybody says is his opinion.


----------



## Ana Raquel

Fernando said:
			
		

> All I say is my opinion. I use to assume all anybody says is his opinion.


 
I see, that is usually the problem, to express opinions continually instead of reliable information that can be verified. Opinions are not a problem if we are discussing what colour do you like the most, for instance, but generally every piece of info should be accompanied by its proofs. 
Imagine how the world would be if we stick to facts? starting from politics, to almost every field, learning, teaching, well, this could be the start of a new thread.


----------



## Leite...

*Hola, *
*Yo tambien estoy en contra de todas estas crueldades.*
*Ayer fui con mi peña a una corrida de toros (aunque estoy muy en contra suyo) y cuando vi al toro... no podía mas, me tuve que ir a casa porque aunque no le hicieran nada no me gustaba.Y por eso decidí unirme a este grupo para defender a los animales, alomejor algún día prohiban estas **cosas. Lo dificil es que vivo en Castilla, y los toros son como una tradición aqui. *


*Nunca he visto peleas de gallos pero aún así estoy segura de que los pobres animales salen heridos, hasta alguno muerto. Y a las peleas de perros, Dik el perro de mi abuela fué atacado por un perro de peleas y su dueño se divertía mucho, nos llevamos a Dik y le tuvimos que curar unas heridas tremendas. *
*El señor tuvo suerte de que no le denunciaramos.*

*Muchas Gracias por escucharme *


----------



## caravaggio

En realidad para mi lo inhumano aqui, es hacer del sufrimiento de un animal , un espectaculo.


----------



## Honeypum

Estoy totalmente en contra de las peleas de toros, perros, gallos y de cualquier otro animal, sean o no sean legales.
Me parece una tontería que usemos a los animales para nuestra diversión y que se los mate o hiera simplemente para que un grupo de espectadores pase un rato agradable.
La gente que se crió en culturas o sociedades donde el espectáculo con animales es común muchas veces no es capaz de ver la crueldad que implica, porque se ha criado viéndola.
Lo dicho, me parece un brutalidad innecesaria y estoy en contra de ella.


----------



## moura

I'm sorry , but I don't enough Spanish to write it, so I will write in English. I am from Portugal, where this tradition still exists and I am totally against it. There are a lot of reasons for the bull fight keep going - the lost of the jobes, the lost of the race, the bull doesn't suffer, etc. etc - but all them are rebatible. It is all a question of politics. Some years ago, in Barrancos, South of Portugal, where there was a tradition of killing the bull in the arena (it is forbidden in Portugal),  the people in Barrancos raised against the prohibition and ...an exception was made to the law, allowing the tradition to mantain. I'm sorry about the following expression, but sometimes it is necessary to have guts to apply justice, human or animal rights, and it is rather diffidcult to have them in times of elections or when facing some lobbies. 
Why am I against bullfights? Because I am against all kinds of cruelty on people and animals. Because on one side there are victims who can not defend themselves, either because they are weaker, irrational or defenseless. On the other, men who use their strenghth or rationality to enjoy themselves. Is this some kind of braveness or courage? Rather the opposite.


----------



## don maico

Here in the UK almost all animal sports have been banned. I think only fishing and maybe hare coursing remains.As probably most of you know there was a huge amount of controversy when fox hunting was  banned as is was so popular amongst country folk.The down side of the ban  is that foxes have virtually lost their fear of man and have become a nuisance in urban areas taking whatever food they can find from garbage bags and leaving an awful mess on the pavements(sidewalks).
Must admit I have never understood Spains love of bullfighting and I guess most fellow British people wouldnt either.


----------



## cuchuflete

Honeypum said:


> ... me parece un brutalidad innecesaria y estoy en contra de ella.


¿Hablas del boxeo? Estoy de acuerdo que ni los animales de cuatro patas, ni los de dos, deben sufrir así.


----------



## Honeypum

cuchuflete said:


> ¿Hablas del boxeo? Estoy de acuerdo que ni los animales de cuatro patas, ni los de dos, deben sufrir así.


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo. Pero por lo menos los de "dos patas" tienen elección y capacidad de discernimiento, pero los pobre animales son obligados a participar en juegos para diversión de los seres humanos. Me parece una barbaridad.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

don maico said:


> As probably most of you know there was a huge amount of controversy when fox hunting was  banned as is was so popular amongst country folk.The down side of the ban  is that foxes have virtually lost their fear of man and have become a nuisance in urban areas taking whatever food they can find from garbage bags and leaving an awful mess on the pavements(sidewalks).



I just had a sudden glorious image of a pack of hounds pouring through some suburb in the Midlands.  I can just see the horses leaping over hedges and dustbins, the odd rider getting caught in a clothesline, and the fox going to ground in a railway cut as everyone else thunders down the commuter line.

I doubt very strongly that the ban on fox hunting had anything to do with an explosion in urban wildlife.  

I don't really think of fox-hunting as cruel, unless one is so unsporting as to stop up all the earths.  I used to do drag hunting and fox hunting in Canada, and must say that we never once killed a fox.  The foxes usually lost the hounds within a mile .... which is why drag hunting is much more popular over here!


----------



## don maico

> I doubt very strongly that the ban on fox hunting had anything to do with an explosion in urban wildlife.


It may have been coincidence .It is mainly  urban people who whilst they may see them as a nuisance, are against the persecution of wild animals for the sake of sport - hence the ban. The fox in turn has become more daring in  its pursuit for food ( you often see them lying around peoples back gardens and of course there is always the inevitable evidence, ie droppings)which they seek at night.Time will tell whether urban dweller has a chanmge of heart.

I don't really think of fox-hunting as cruel, unless one is so unsporting as to stop up all the earths.  I used to do drag hunting and fox hunting in Canada, and must say that we never once killed a fox.  The foxes usually lost the hounds within a mile .... which is why drag hunting is much more popular over here![/QUOTE]


----------



## Bonjules

Hola,
It is always amazing to read the commentaries of people sounding off, 
especially about 'bullfighting'; this debate has been going on in Spain
for decades and is not expected to be resolved any time soon.
It must be restated, however from time to time:
For the great majority of 'aficionados' it has nothing to do with enjoying to see the bull suffer. In fact, esp. if it is a good bull, they suffer 'with the bull' and will punish a torero who violates the rules or does not dipatch the bull with the least possible 'carniceri'a'. After all, this is an ancient spectacle (going back to Bull-sacrificing cults) in which the bull is destined to die. The element of skill in 'mastering' the animal in this process and the danger of not being able to do so entirely determines the fascination of those who defend and enjoy it.
Are all 'who are against any kind of cruelty against animals' and expressed their indignation here ...vegetarians? If not, I recommend they
become such quickly: The horror thousands of animals in the 'killing lines'
of our slaughterhouses experience every day -together with other screaming animals- is probably a good deal greater than the one due to 
the pain the bull experiences before the final thrust. How about
keeping things a little in proportion.
Saludos


----------



## don maico

you make a valid point there , but there is one significant difference- killing for food and killing/torturing ( for the bull does get tortured) for entertainment.


----------



## Honeypum

don maico said:


> you make a valid point there , but there is one significant difference- killing for food and killing/torturing ( for the bull does get tortured) for entertainment.


 
I definitely agree with you: that's the point, killing for food or for just entertainment.


----------



## Bonjules

Well, DonMaico and Honeypum,
is it really the entire point?
The bull suffers, yes, but as I tried to point out, this is not done
done for the the enjoyment of seeing him suffer. It is done to weaken him
-and is controversial.
But let's turn your argument around:
Does our desire to eat other creatures justify the mass cruelty we
are habitually inflicting on them? This certainly could be done in a more
'humane' (one hesitates to use the word) manner. The amazing -to me-
hipocrisy is that these mass discussions about the ethics of 'bullfighting'
break out from time to time and I don't see folks getting equally worked up
over what I am describing...


----------



## don maico

Bonjules said:


> Well, DonMaico and Honeypum,
> is it really the entire point?
> The bull suffers, yes, but as I tried to point out, this is not done
> done for the the enjoyment of seeing him suffer. It is done to weaken him
> -and is controversial.
> But let's turn your argument around:
> Does our desire to eat other creatures justify the mass cruelty we
> are habitually inflicting on them? This certainly could be done in a more
> 'humane' (one hesitates to use the word) manner. The amazing -to me-
> hipocrisy is that these mass discussions about the ethics of 'bullfighting'
> break out from time to time and I don't see folks getting equally worked up
> over what I am describing...



as I said you make a valid point but its two entirely different things and therefore not hypocracy.We should be eating animals that have been raised in humane conditions . There is no doubt that mass produced animals suffer huge stress particulalry in the slaughter house If they were raised in bettter conditions we would eat less of them because of the cost.
I still say killing animals for pure pleasure is wrong and a different ball game entirely, just as torturing/killing gladiators in Roman times was.


----------



## moura

I am against all forms of animal suffering, provided they are meant to entertainment. Of course, most of the "aficionados" don't enjoy the suffering for itself. They enjoy the colours and rythm of the "fiesta", and to watch the fight between the bull and the tourero. But, they are selfishly putting aside the fact that this is made on the cost of pure suffering! It is sufficient to imagine that suffering, by putting ourselves in the mind of a bull: raised freely in the fields, treated with all the conditions to grow helthy and strong. Suddenly he is carried into an arena, full of shouts, music and lights, and the more irons (bandarilhas) he gets, the more shouts he hears, till the final death. Pure babarie!

When I was young, 20-25 years old, I liked the fiesta. None of my friends appreciated it, so when I could not go with my parents, I even went alone, to Campo Pequeno, the biggest bull arena in Portugal. So I talk, after having lived in both sides. I grew older and I concluded, just for myself, that this a gratuit, violent spectacle and should be banned forever. And the same regarding dogs fights, cock fights, the way some animals are treated in circus,etc, etc. etc.

As to kill animals for eating, yes, there should be strong measures to kill them with the least suffering possible. I refuse to eat foie-gras since I saw how the ducks are treated to obtain it. Too horrible to describe. 

Men as always killed for eating, as all animals in the earth do. The difference is that men kills also animals also for enjoying themselves and other animals kill to eat or to defend themselves. My cat treats little rats as toys, by pure instinct, but she hasn't enough intelligence to know that in that way the rat is going to dye, or to distinguish what is well and what is wrong. In our case, what do we gain with our "rationalism"?


----------



## don maico

moura said:


> I am against all forms of animal suffering, provided they are meant to entertainment. Of course, most of the "aficionados" don't enjoy the suffering for itself. They enjoy the colours and rythm of the "fiesta", and to watch the fight between the bull and the tourero. But, they are selfishly putting aside the fact that this is made on the cost of pure suffering! It is sufficient to imagine that suffering, by putting ourselves in the mind of a bull: raised freely in the fields, treated with all the conditions to grow helthy and strong. Suddenly he is carried into an arena, full of shouts, music and lights, and the more irons (bandarilhas) he gets, the more shouts he hears, till the final death. Pure babarie!
> 
> When I was young, 20-25 years old, I liked the fiesta. None of my friends appreciated it, so when I could not go with my parents, I even went alone, to Campo Pequeno, the biggest bull arena in Portugal. So I talk, after having lived in both sides. I grew older and I concluded, just for myself, that this a gratuit, violent spectacle and should be banned forever. And the same regarding dogs fights, cock fights, the way some animals are treated in circus,etc, etc. etc.
> 
> As to kill animals for eating, yes, there should be strong measures to kill them with the least suffering possible. I refuse to eat foie-gras since I saw how the ducks are treated to obtain it. Too horrible to describe.
> 
> Men as always killed for eating, as all animals in the earth do. The difference is that men kills also animals also for enjoying themselves and other animals kill to eat or to defend themselves. My cat treats little rats as toys, by pure instinct, but she hasn't enough intelligence to know that in that way the rat is going to dye, or to distinguish what is well and what is wrong. In our case, what do we gain with our "rationalism"?



good post


----------



## moura

Hey, thank you!


----------



## Lusitania

En Portugal en general no se matan los toros pero mucha gente defiende que así no muere con dignidad. En un pueblo más cerco de España, Barrancos (alentejo cerca de Rosal de la Frontera) matán los toros aunque las leyes no lo permiten.

Creo que es algo muy primitivo y tengo verguenza. 

En algarve (sur de portugal) las corridas de toros son para turistas por que en general a los algarvios no les gusta mucho las corridas.

Peleas de gallos y perros son ilegales.


----------



## Bonjules

Thank you, Moura,
for pointing out that the bull, before its death has a
great life, "raised in the fields, under all the conditions
to grow healthy and strong..." - indeed a depressingly
different life from that we inflict on its fellow creatures we 
raise for meat. Those we warehouse -for 'efficiency'- under
terrible conditions until we put them through the final indignity
and horror of industrialized slaughter.
One thing has nothing to do with the other? Cruelty is cruelty,
but we are masters at rationalizing our way out of everything.
In fact, we use animals generally any way we please besides eating them, be it as pets, sticking them into cages to look at, experimenting on them as we please, taking their living space away without thinking
twice...the list goes on..

But, on a less somber note, I forgot to report to report on
'los gallos' in Puerto Rico! At least here in the mountains, they 
don't wear knives or spurs. As soon as one seems to gain the
upper hand, the engagement is terminated. No one is seriously
hurt and everybody seems to have had a good time. Maybe less
so the 'gallo cobarde', but even he can count on the full attention
and consolatioin from his owner. People here just 'love' their 'gallos'!
Why enjoy many seeng this? I suppose we identify with them,
displaying their aggressiveness and urge to dominate so openly.
Just the thing many of us would like to do, if we didn't have
all those carefully constructed inhibitions.
saludos


----------



## moura

Hi Bonjules

By the reference to the "healthy life" of the bull, my point was to stress the contrast between that and what comes next. 
You talked about the poor conditions animals are treated before killing them to food, and I am also against that. I have seen already the way, for example, chickens are raised, or the way the cattle goes in transports for the places where they are killed and I am also against that. 
I insist that I am against all forms of trating bad and/or with gratuit sufferance of an animal.
You put also the question (I think in a post before) that all the people thinking that way should become vegeterians. And I think that is not a good argument. People were raised eating meat and fish, and those are essential elements of our food. But I am totally in favour of obtaining that food with the less sufferance of the animals.
I have never been at a manifestation against the bullfights. All my protest pass through this kind of communication, as well in conversation with friends, colleagues or anyone who draws the subject.
But if I will be equally willing to go to a manif against bullfight in the same way as to a manif against the poor conditions animals for food are raised, treated and killed. For me is the same.


----------



## Bonjules

Hello Moura,
I know it was not the point you were trying to make.
But you did point out the truth: The life of the bull raised 
for the 'corrida' is quite dignified and much happier than the
one of most animals raised for food.
I used the 'vegetarian' indeed polemically on those who
-I think- make it too easy for themselves justifying everything
because 'it's not done for entertainment, but for food'.
I am not veget. myself, but I am just lucky that I can raise
most of what I eat myself.
We agree on almost everything; the way we treat most
animals is shameful; I do not think it is unethical to eat meat,
but we still need to be respectful of the creature that 
provides it for us.
saludos


----------



## moura

Hi again Bonjules,

It is good we are agreeing about the essencial. I understand your point about cock fight, even though if I would assist this spectacle I don't kwnow if I would not start screaming, begging for the "gallo cobarde" to be saved from his opositor 
I think that in general in relationships with animals mother nature is the best adviser. I talked earlier about my cat toying with little mouses (rats). Once or twice I did save the little creatures. But I concluded that was wrong. So when she proudly takes the mouses into the house, I just put away both of them, let nature follow its course and don't look till the story is over (this happens in the country were I have a little cottage. In Lisbon, on a 6th floor, it would be impossible such a thing to happen ).  
Saludos


----------



## Tomby

EN ESPAÑOL:
Para mí la fiesta de San Fermín de Pamplona (Navarra) es la fiesta taurina mes popular de las existentes. No obstando debo manifestar que la fiesta de los toros no es de mi gusto porque considero que no se debe maltratar a los animales. Tampoco soy de los antitaurinos que se manifiestan en las plazas insultando a los aficionados.
En la Comunidad Valenciana, la fiesta taurina está presente en casi todas las fiestas de los pueblos. Es detestable el "bou embolat" (toro embolado) con una bola de fuego en cada cuerno.
También he creído conveniente que puede ser interesante que conozcan que en Cardona, municipio del interior de las comarcas de Barcelona (alberga un extraordinario Paradero Nacional) se celebra una fiesta taurina (a pesar de las multas de la Generalitat) cuyo “numero” mes brillante es el denominado "La Cargolera". Que es _La Cargolera_?. Es un cesto de mimbre dónde se introduce un mozo y el toro embiste contra este “parapeto”. Después creo que el toro muere a espada como los toros de lidia en la plaza.
Estas fiestas se celebran a primeros del mes de septiembre. 
Bien, a quien le interese la tauromàquia ibérica, y mas en esta época estival a punto de terminar, que entre en la siguiente web catalana.
-----
EM PORTUGUÊS:
Nesta web poderão admirar a arte taurina de _La Cargolera_, que se pratica na vila de Cardona, província de Barcelona, na Catalunha. Uma "cargolera" é uma cesta grande em forma de caracol (cargol em catalão = caracol em português) que serve de resguardo onde se introduz um rapaz que lida o touro. Finalmente o animal morre a espada. 

Todos os anos, entre os dias 6 até o 14 de Julho se comemoram as festas taurinas mais importantes do mundo em Pamplona (Navarra). Todas as manhãs, às 8 em ponto a partir do dia 7 de Julho se celebram os "encierros" (corridas entre rapazes e toiros para levá-los dos chiqueiros à praça) celebrando-se às tardes as touradas.

Eu não gosto dos combates de boxe. Para mim é absurdo que dois pugilistas, ou seja, que duas pessoas lutem dando punhadas, mas não fico contra os adeptos deste desporto tão "civilizado". 
Não sou um grande aficionado às touradas, mas gosto imensamente da tauromaquia portuguesa. Nas touradas espanholas, como todos vocês sabem, se _tourea_, se lida e se mata o touro, salvo que antes morra o matador. Nas touradas à portuguesa se lida o touro e o cavaleiro, além disso demonstra um grande domínio com o cavalo, e ainda por cima, melhor não falar da coragem dos forcados. 
Eu sei que sofre um animal, que ao fim morre, ora na praça (em Espanha), ora no açougue (em Portugal), mas pior é quando morre por um tiro de espingarda, só pelo simples prazer do caçador. Em Espanha, segundo o comportamento do touro na lida pode ser indultado e viver para ser seminal.
-----
*(E)* Coloco tres fotos: una corrida, _bou embolat_ y el toro antes de morir en una corrida. Juzguen Vds.
*(P)* Coloco três fotos: uma tourada, _bou embolat_ e o touro antes de morrer numa tourada. Julguem vocês.


----------



## Honeypum

Hola Tombatossals, acabo de ver estas fotos que has publicado y la verdad que te hacen poner la piel de gallina.
Sinceramente, no logro entender cómo alguien que vea estas fotos pueda seguir a favor de las corridas de toros... ¿Dónde está nuestra humanidad?


----------



## joaquin franklin

hola reili!

somos josh, emily y meha de Inglaterra. Somos de acuerdo contigo, y creemos que la cruelidad de los deportes sanguineos es un tema de raviosa actualidad.


----------



## Sallyb36

Bullfighting would only be fair if it was just the bull and the bullfighter, without the picador and the other guys!  The picador is the one who does the damage, and the bull is already dying before the toreador gets into the ring with him.  On the subjuect of killing for food, I believe that the bull is eaten afterwards.


----------



## Mei

Sallyb36 said:


> On the subjuect of killing for food, I believe that the bull is eaten afterwards.



I think it is still so cruel.

Cheers

Mei


----------



## bb008

En el caso de Venezuela, al parecer casi esta desapareciendo eso de las corridas de toro, ¡Gracias a Dios!. En cuanto a las peleas de gallos, más se ven en el interior del país, aunque una vez fui para la casa de un amigo y tenian gallos de pelea, casi me dió un infarto, en Caracas, una gallera, no podía creerlo, pero bueno... 

Las peleas de perros, se han hecho famosa, y también opino que son horribles.

La crueldad hacia los animales no tiene limites...

Pero una pregunta, que siempre me he hecho 

*¿Qué hacen con el toro después que lo matan?*
*Se lo comen, lo botan, lo entierra.*

*POR CIERTO SE LE AGRADECE AL FORERO QUE ME QUIERA RESPONDER, QUE LO HAGA SOLO EN ESPAÑOL... Yo soy como juanes..."Aquí se habla sólo español"*


----------



## jonquiliser

Ya que se ha resuscitado el hilo:



Mei said:


> Originalmente publicado por *Sallyb36*
> 
> 
> On the subjuect of killing for food, I believe that the bull is eaten afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is still so cruel.
Click to expand...


One could say the eating of the bull -or some other animal- in itself consists in a certain form of cruelty, or negligence and indifference...

bb, es cierto lo que dices, la crueldad contra los animales no tiene límites..


----------



## alexacohen

Bulls destined to bullfighting live *free* and well cared for in enormous dehesas, running and procreating as much as they like. 
Free as every animal should be free. They are destined to die cruelly, that's true, but no more cruelly than if they were caught and eaten by a pack of wolves.
Cows, hens, pigs, destined for human food live *imprisoned* in cages and die as cruelly as bulls do in the plaza.
The difference we are all making between "killing for sport" and "killing for food" is entirely based on our own human perception.
Killing is killing. The one who gets killed, be it a cow or a bull, does not know the reasons why. And does not care.

If I had to choose, I'd rather be a bull destined to the arena than a cow destined to the slaughterhouse.

Personal note: I don't like bullfights and I don't eat meat.


----------



## Fernando

bb008 said:


> *¿Qué hacen con el toro después que lo matan?*
> *Se lo comen, lo botan, lo entierra.*


 Se lo comen.


----------



## jonquiliser

Fernando said:


> Se lo comen.



Y a veces, lo "reciclan"... 

Por lo menos en Portugal, no sé si también en otros lugares, está prohibido el matar al toro al final de una corrida.


----------



## Fernando

En los sitios en los que está prohibido matar al toro en la plaza se le mata inmediatamente después y se lo comen igual.

La única oportunidad que tiene el toro es ser excepcionalmente bravo en la corrida. En ese caso, a petición del público (y frecuentemente del matador) el toro es "indultado". Se simula su muerte y el toro es curado de las heridas recibidas y se dedica a "padrear" (se deja como semental).

Es un suceso excepcional, sucede no más de 4 ó 5 veces en una temporada.


----------



## bb008

Fernando said:


> Se lo comen.


 
Gracias...


----------



## Vivita24

tmoore said:


> *animales, peleas de perros, gallos, corridas de toros* Personalmente, lo único que se me ocurre pensar de los que gustan de corridas de toros, peleas de gallos, perros o lo que sea es que son enfermos. Gente sádica (además de cobardes) que desde una posición cómoda y segura “disfrutan” el sufrimiento ajeno
> 
> Siempre me gustaron las corridas de toros, la primera vez que fui, era muy jovencita,me tapaba los ojos, la segunda vez me permitir abrirlos a ciertos momentos, de ahi en adelante comenzo a gustarme a medida que iba aprendiendo las diferentes suertes, los diferentes pases, podia distinguir una Chicuelina, de una Manoletina, supe lo que era una Larga Cambiada
> un quite , un cambio de tercio, y la hora de la verdad. hay arte en el toreo
> Lo que algunos dicen aqui, de que el toro ya va herido antes de la faena, no es en realidad cierto, Si, la suerte de varas y de banderillas lo debilitan, pero estos son animales que pesan entre 500 a 600Kg. con muchisimo poder , mucho arranque y pitones como cuchillas.
> No me considero sadistica ni muchisimo menos, es simplemente un espectaculo al que me aficione de muy joven, cuando en España nadie hablaba de crueldad hacia los animales.
> Hace 35 años que vivo en EE.UU, pero cuando voy a España siempre trato de ir a ver una corrida y no me averguenzo de ello.La pena es que una buena parte de lo que se ve hoy en dia en la plaza de toros, son esos turistas que luego se exclaman de la barbarie (????) A que van entonces?
> Esos turistas no tienen idea de como funciona una corrida, no saben porque aplauden o dicen sus Oles a destiempo.
> Sin deseos de entrar en una discusion que no pertenece a este foro,me repele mucho mas la Barbarie del aborto llamado "Late Term" , pienso que muchas personas no tienen idea como este clase de aborto se lleva a cabo, pero en mi opinion es mas barbaro y cruel que una corrida de toros,
> pues se ejecuta en un indefenso ser humano.
> 
> No , no creo que la comunidad internacional debe de imponer lo que España u otro paises deben de hacer con sus tradiciones, sus fiestas,sus horarios , o su modo de vida, si tanto les disgusta nadie les obliga a visitar. Y parece ser que por ahora, España no carece de vistantes
> 
> Ahi esta, esa es mi opinion, espero no haber ofendido a nadie, si alguien se sintio asi , pido mil perdones, solo trato de expresarme
> 
> Saludos


 
Esto, en mi opinion, es la razon que muchas personas difrutan las corridas de toros y las peleas de perros y gallos. No por ser enfermos o por difrutar de el sufrimento de animales, si no por que crecieron viendo estas clases de eventos y aun que sea algo que otra gente consideran horrible para ellos es normal.

Aun que yo tambien entiendo por que mucha gente le parece algo barbaro estas actividades, tambien entiendo por que hasta hoy todavia son tradiciones que sigen.

Eso es mi opinion, perdona si esta muy mal escrito. Todavia se me hace dificil escribir en Español sin errores.


----------



## bb008

En Venezuela, se me olvido acotar, que también tenemos una tradición que a mí me hace plin y me parece horrible, y son los TOROS COLEADOS, es una fiesta donde si bien no matan a los toros, los persiguen montados en caballos y los jalan por la cola para tumbarlos, les informo que se eso por lo que he visto en la televisión, pero nunca he presenciado unos toros coleados y espero no verlos. 

Apoyo lo dicho por vivita24.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

jonquiliser said:


> Y a veces, lo "reciclan"...
> 
> Por lo menos en Portugal, no sé si también en otros lugares, está prohibido el matar al toro al final de una corrida.



Que yo sepa está prohibido matarlo durante la corrida, pero lo putean igualmente y matan luego tras retirarlo (yo también querría que me rematasen después de haberme hecho hamburguesa la espalda con las banderillas, desde luego).


----------



## Bonjules

alexacohen said:


> Bulls destined to bullfighting live *free* and well cared for in enormous dehesas, running and procreating as much as they like.
> Free as every animal should be free. They are destined to die cruelly, that's true, but no more cruelly than if they were caught and eaten by a pack of wolves.
> Cows, hens, pigs, destined for human food live *imprisoned* in cages and die as cruelly as bulls do in the plaza.
> The difference we are all making between "killing for sport" and "killing for food" is entirely based on our own human perception.
> Killing is killing. The one who gets killed, be it a cow or a bull, does not know the reasons why. And does not care.
> 
> If I had to choose, I'd rather be a bull destined to the arena than a cow destined to the slaughterhouse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola Alexa,
> estoy contigo, siempre me molesta la hipocresía de los que matan (por comprar y comer la carne)industrialmente y se quejan de la muerte en la arena. Las condiciones de crianza y el proceso en los mataderos son horribles y una verguenza.
> Lo único es que yo no clasificaría la corrida como un 'deporte'. Es un espectaculo antiguo con elementos de religión (culto), de dominar el animal, de gracia  del movimiento, de hacer frente al peligro etc etc. El papel del toro en el espectaculo es morir, claro, y los que sobreviven los matan, con las excepciones mencionadas. Todos los toros
> muertos se  comen.
> saludos
Click to expand...


----------



## alexacohen

Tienes razón, Bonjules. Escogí una palabra totalmente equivocada. 
A mí, personalmente, me gustan los toros. No las corridas, sino los animales. Verlos correr en libertad por las dehesas. Son unos animales magníficos.
Prohibir las corridas de toros, en España, significaría que esos maravillosos animales, que ahora corren libres y orgullosos, se verían abocados al mismo destino que todos los demás animales que ahora nos comemos: la esclavitud, el confinamiento, la tortura. Y la misma muerte cruel.
Los prefiero libres.


----------



## Crysis

*
Hola ^^
La verdad es que yo también estoy harta de la crueldad contra los animales. En algunos pueblos de España, se arrojan cabras desde los campanarios de las Iglesias para festejar. No sé hasta cuándo vamos a tener que vivir esto. ¡Por favor, estamos en el siglo XXI!


----------



## alexacohen

Crysis said:


> *
> Hola ^^
> La verdad es que yo también estoy harta de la crueldad contra los animales. En algunos pueblos de España, se arrojan cabras desde los campanarios de las Iglesias para festejar. No sé hasta cuándo vamos a tener que vivir esto. ¡Por favor, estamos en el siglo XXI!


 
Mucho me temo que esa gente no entendería lo que estás diciendo. No entendería en absoluto que lo que hacen es de una crueldad inimaginable.

Porque la falta de respeto hacia otras formas de vida está grabada muy profundamente en nuestro (no de todos, obviamente) subconsciente.
Los animales no piensan. Los animales no sienten. Los animales no tienen "alma". Los animales no sufren. 
La gente que tira cabras desde un campanario ni siquiera se da cuenta de que están torturando a un ser vivo que sufre, que piensa, que siente temor, alegría, hambre, tristeza. "Pero, ¡si sólo es una cabra!".


----------



## Pineapple1965

Todos los que se manifiestan en contra de la matanza y crueldad contra los animales son hipócritas *si es que comen CARNE*,  yo creo firmemente que algún día en el futuro se castigarán los crímenes cometidos contra los animales como se castigan los cometidos contra humanos,    ¿NO les parece mucho muy Vanidoso de parte del ser humano el pensar que todos los animales con los que cohabitamos este mundo, fueron hechos para NUESTRO EGOISTA BENEFICIO?    los matan para usar sus pieles en los zapatos y como abrigos, chamarras de piel, los mas ignorantes presument "es de piel" (su portafolio, zapatos ó chamarra) luego les roban la leche a las vacas que está destinada a sus becerros...   que pésimo, el ser humano debía mantenerse con la leche materna mientras es LACTANTE y luego no volver a beberla jamás...    pero la industria y los empresarios no permitirá algo así hasta que surja una generación conciente que cuidará de nuestros hermanos animales y de la tierra que habitamos todos JUNTOS.


----------



## Crysis

Dicen que las corridas de toros dejarán de existir tarde o temprano, porque cada vez hay menos gente que le gusten, pero yo tengo amigos de mi edad que les gustan las corridas, es más, les parece un arte... Para mí la solución es ser más drástico con las leyes.


----------



## Pineapple1965

Reili said:


> En cuanto a la zoofília pues me parece una acción enferma, y creo que no existen leyes que la prohíban. En TV vi un reportaje de que en un lugar Sudamérica se preparaba estofado de gato. En el antiguo México se comía a unos perros llamados Xoloitzcuintles. Personalmente jamás comería ningún tipo de víbora, rata, gato, o perro.


   Entonces,  si te preocupa tanto el sufrimiento por la crueldad con los animales NO DEBERÍAS COMER CERDO NI VACA NI CORDERO NI AVE...  ellos también sufren igualito que los perros, ratas y víboras...  y esa vanidosa teoría de que están aqui para ser matados por nosotros es un fraude,  nuestro estómago no tiene las características de un carnívoro, y la leche que le quitan a las vacas  NO ES PARA HUMANOS  es para sus becerros...  espero que en el futuro haya una ley que castigue los crímenes contra los animales  como castigan los crímenes entre seres humanos   POR LO MENOS...


----------



## v2379

El tema de las corridas de toros es uno de los problemas antropológicos más importantes en la cultura hispana. Históricamente, el toro es un representante de los dioses celtas, celtibéricos o ibéricos. Desde Creta, por todo el Mediterráneo, desde Grecia hasta Roma, desde Cartago hasta Iberia es posible seguir la importancia del toro (Se encuentra en monedas como la de Ercavica, Osicerda, Cascantum, Julia Lepida Augusta, Cesaragusta-Actual Zaragoza. En tumbas como la de Annia Buturra...). Para darse cuenta lo que significa hay que leer las descripciones que realiza Clifford Geertz sobre las peleas de gallos y aplicarlas a las corridas de toros (preferible leerlas en ingles, ya que la "descripción densa" se entiende mejor). Las costumbres tradicionales desaparacen por la falta de uso no porque se las prohiba (Prohibido prohibir ) Realmente en Canarias no están prohibidas pero no se celebran desde hace tiempo. Allí están permitidas las de gallos.


----------



## v2379

Se me ha olvidado comentar que también se extendia la consideración del toro en Egipto (Apis). Dado el coste de producción de un toro, las dificultades por las que pasan los ganaderos, y la cantaidad de personas que viven del toro es improbable su desaparición. Puesto que alguien ha nombrado San Fermín, he de comentar que en esa fiesta se denomina: Fiesta del toro, Existen los encirros de toros (Famosos gracias a Hemingway-Sun also rises), todo está alrededor del toro desde el mercado de animales, hasta la gastronomía (estofado), incluso algunas actividades como los cabezudos y gigantes (Costumbre correr delante), existe la tradición del toro de fuego (carcasa con apariencia de toro que lleva fuegos artificiales y es llevada por una persona). Existió una serie de peleas de cabras en el Pirineo.


----------



## germanbz

belén said:


> Me da mucha pero que mucha vergüenza pertenecer a un país donde ocurre esto. No le encuentro sentido y me dan ganas de llorar cada vez que lo pienso. Ojalá algún día el sentido común toque a la puerta de toda la gente que apoya y justifica dicha aberración y consigamos aniquilar la tradición.


Yo no tengo esos problemas de pertenencia. A mí como no debo de tener ese "gen" que hace avergonzarse de de desmanes de otros a los que uno es ajeno, no me siento así. Me parece un disparate los toros, la reducción al absurdo es evidente. Si cuatro chavales con tres cervezas se juntan en la calle y la emprenden a patadas con un perro para propia diversión se considera maltrato animal. Si 10.000 personas pagan entrada para ver maltratar a un toro se considera cultura (por algunos). Cuando en algunos sitios se considera ilegal siguiente la carta de los derechos animales (aunque las motivaciones disten mucho de ser esta carta) por "depecho" otros quieren hacer "bien de interés cultural" y blindarla. Mientra en ciertas capitales se cierran clases de música clásica por falta de presupuesto sí se destina dinero en la misma a escuelas taurinas y corridas. 
Pero realmente ¿cuanta gente va a los toros en España?. Curiosamente mucha menos de la que los defiende, que es cosa a tener en cuenta, quedándose esta "fiesta" como un "icono" de diferenciación que para algunas personas es digno de orgullo.
Personalmente sigue preocupándome más que en España sea a efectos prácticos igual de legal ser un corrupto que poder presenciar una corrida de toros y que haya muchos más aficionados a lo primero.
De todas formas también aunque se diferencia el tema, me hacen gracia ( y esto no sirve ni mucho menos como excusa de nada) de ciertos países orgullosos de la superprotección de los animales pero que luego miran hacia otro lado vergonzonamente cuando en las mismas ciudades y barrios malviven seres humanos,discriminados, despreciados y explotados.
Hay mucho que hablar de los defensores de la brutalidad animal en España y de esa rémora de la "España cañí" y también habría que hablar (sin mezclar los temas para evitar la autoanulación) de la hipocresía de otros.


----------



## Omada

Yo también pienso que no se debería subvencionar este tipo de espectáculos con dinero público ya que hay una gran parte de la población en contra, y otra gran parte que no tiene el más mínimo interés en que perdure, que sumados creo que son mayoría con respecto a los aficionados y defensores. Son los defensores los que deberían financiarlo acudiendo a las corridas y si resulta que no es verdaderamente un negocio que se pueda mantener sin las subvenciones (y no lo es en la mayoría de las plazas), entonces desaparecerá. Las sociedades evolucionan y la cultura y las tradiciones lo hacen con la sociedad, pero si se sigue subvencionando tradiciones que ya no tienen el mismo arraigo se está parando esa evolución.


----------



## germanbz

Los que justifican la "fiesta" de los toros por su ancestral tradición y sus relaciones con antiguas deidades que nos llevan a más de dos mil años antes de Cristo, y a los que dicen que (prohibido prohibir) les diría que también las primeras peleas de gladiadores se hacían con un sentido ritual, sentido que con el tiempo fue perdiendo hasta convertirse en el mayor y más "tradicional" espectáculo de Roma. Espectáculo que para "buena parte de la población de Roma" (aquí viene vuestro argumento de la cantidad de gente que lo sigue) estaba envuelto en valores, en fuerza, en valor, que se hundían en los más antiguos sentimientos Romanos.
Si por alguna razón las peleas de gladiadores hubiesen subsistido hasta nuestros días, ¿deberíamos esperar a que se extinguiesen por si mismas, no "prohibirlas"?. ¿Sería una cuestión de que si el suficiente número de ciudadanos estuvieran a su favor, las considerasen parte de su historia y tradición deberían ser legales?. Alguien podría decir... hombre, no es lo mismo, la peleas de gladiadores vulnerarían la carta de los derechos del hombre. Y cierto es, pero claro, a esos mismos les da completamente igual que las corridas de toros vulneren todas los principios y derechos de los animales.

Sobre el tan manido argumento de que es lo mismo comer un filete que una corrida de toros, pues no. El hombre tiene un sistema digestivo preparado para comer carne, en su naturaleza está esta condición y desde la más remota antigüedad ha comido carne para subsistir, pero una cosa es matar para alimentarse y otra torturar por diversión. Es curioso como para mucha gente esta distinción es difícil de comprender pero ahí está, así que la vuelvo a escribir: Comer carne para alimentarse DISTINTO de torturar para divertirse.


----------



## Mackinder

Deberían ser condenados los que maltraten animalitos por diversión 

Lo máximo a lo que deberían ser permitidos es matarlos para comérselos para nuestra propia supervivencia.


----------



## Pensamientos

Hola.

En Colombia pasa lo mismo. Las peleas de gallos y de toros son vistas como algo «cultural», que es de «tradición». ¿A qué llamarán ellos tradición? Simplemente lo dicen para usarlo como pretexto. Puedes ver muchas peleas de este tipo en los pueblos; al menos yo, nunca las he visto en las ciudades (me imagino que también las hay).

En las peleas de gallos, las personas apuestan, por lo general, dinero. El gallo que mate al otro (aunque realmente ellos no matarían a otro gallo en su hábitat, esto lo logran los humanos...) es el que gana la pelea. Las personas como bestias, y ese término es poco, alientan a los pobres animales a quitarse partes de su cuerpo (ojos, picos, alas, uñas, crestas, entre otras partes).

La corrida de toros va por el mismo lado, solo que allí las personas sí tienen contacto físico con el animal. En esas corridas los toreros matan a los toros como si fuera un espectáculo. Los toreros se visten horriblemente, pero es peor lo que hacen. No puedo decir más de esa corrida, se maltratan a los toros descaradamente.

Estoy en contra de esas peleas, más bien, asesinatos. ¿No son capaces esas personas de pelearse entre ellos mismos? Si tanto les emociona ver pelear a dos seres vivientes, ¿por qué no se meten ellos? Así lo sentirían en carne propia...

Las medidas no deben ser menos que cárcel (no importa que den dinero por su libertad, no). Si la persona maltrató a un animal, debe tener, mínimo, un año de cárcel (y me refiero a haberle pegado una sola vez). Si hace este tipo de peleas con gallos, perros o toros, la pena debería ser, mínimo, 10 años de cárcel. Y si vuelve a hacerlo: cadena perpetua.

Ojalá existieran mayores penas, pero en mi país* nunca* se castiga a las personas que maltratan animales (ni se le presta atención a este maltrato). 

Pero, al final, *Dios* dará a cada persona lo que merece.


----------



## germanbz

Fernando said:


> The corridas de toros are forbidden in:
> 
> 1) Canarias: There have never been corridas in Canarias for a single motivation: there is no bulls in Canarias. the climate is not possible for them to be bred. For a strange reason, the peleas de gallos (cock's fight) were (are?) allowed, because they were "traditional".
> 
> 2) Cataluña: The nationalists like to say that this is a "Spanish" feast, and this is the sole motivation for the proposed ban of the corridas (not any love for the animals). In Pays Basque the tradition is so strong they do not dare to propose the ban.



Me encantaría tener esa seguridad sobre los pensamientos y motivaciones de los demás y esa capacidad y confianza en saber los "por qués" de TODOS los demás. Evidentemente hay una parte de motivación "nacionalista" como rechazo a algo que se ha identificado "artificialmente" con el conjunto de España en parte de los catalanes que rechazan las corridas de toros, pero te puedo asegurar que hay muchos catalanes que defienden los derechos de los animales "per se" y que luchan contra el maltrato animal por convencimiento. Aunque claro, siempre es mejor la generalización y el etiquetado fácil de "toda" la generalidad, y si sirve para minusvalorar a esa generalidad...pues mejor.

Por otra parte yo estoy totalmente en contra de cualquier actividad que implique el sufrimiento gratuito de animales por muy tradicional que se quiera considerar (si empezásemos a recuperar ciertas actividades por lo tradicionales que hayan podido ser en la historia iríamos servidos...).  Por otro lado también considero ciertamente hipócrita las opiniones escandalizadas y consiguientes generalizaciones, vertidas desde ciertos paises que tan amantes de los animales son que gastan bastante más en sus mascotas que dinero aportan a causas humanitarias, pero no voy a eso, me llama la atención el cómo respetan inmensamente a los animales en sus paises pero no ven inconveniente en ir a otros paises menos desarrollados y con leyes más laxas a hacer cacerías. Por supuesto no quiero compensar una cosa con otra, no es una cuestión de "y tú más", insisto en mi rechazo y asco hacia las corridas de toros y otras fiestas basadas en maltrato animal, pero cuidado, que ciertos ciudadanos de ciertos países que tanto se aprestan en señalar y horrorizarse, podrían preguntarse quienes han estado a punto de extinguir varias especies a causa de la caza por puro placer no hace tanto, quienes promovieron safaris, comercio de marfil y otras muchas empresas derivadas de la matanza indiscriminada de animales salvajes.

Respecto a las prohibiciones en España, considero más inteligente ir dejando que "su tradición" vaya muriendo por si misma ya que cada día tiene menos adeptos en vez de reforzarla mediante prohibiciones. Lo que no es de recibo en ningún caso es el "blindaje" por parte de gobiernos nacionales o autónomos. Se critica mucho la prohibición por parte de Cataluña pero poco se dice la declaración de "bienes de protección cultural" u otras denominaciones según comunidades para blindar y ayudar económicamente a estas fiestas por parte de la administración.


----------



## curly

caravaggio said:


> En realidad para mi lo inhumano aqui, es hacer del sufrimiento de un animal , un espectaculo.


Para mi también, puedo me dicer que, en el fin, matamos todos los animales, pero quando hacemos un espectaculo de esa, no esque los animales sufren mas, es que nos depreciamos.


----------



## anahiseri

tmoore said:


> * . . . . . *Personalmente, lo único que se me ocurre pensar de los que gustan de corridas de toros, peleas de gallos, perros o lo que sea es que son enfermos. Gente sádica . . . . .
> 
> Siempre me gustaron las corridas de toros,
> . . . . . . cuando voy a España siempre trato de ir a ver una corrida y no me averguenzo de ello.. . . . .
> . . . . . .
> Sin deseos de entrar en una discusion que no pertenece a este foro,me repele mucho mas la Barbarie del aborto llamado "Late Term" ,           . . . . .



*Muy contradictorio lo que dice tmoore.*
Y no veo por qué hay que contraponer las corridas de toros al aborto. También se puede hablar de la pena de muerte, y del hambre en el mundo, por ejemplo.


----------



## eno2

> La Federación Gallística Canaria podría celebrar este 2018 la última temporada legal de riñas de gallos en las Islas después de que el Gobierno canario anunciara este lunes que prohibirá estas peleas y los circos con animales, dejando solo a Andalucía como único rincón en España en el que estos combates sean permitidos.



Canarias da el paso para prohibir las peleas de gallos y los galleros piden su regularización

Creo que he oído en la radio la confirmación efectiva de la medida hace un mes o algo así.


----------



## Bonjules

germanbz said:


> Los que justifican la "fiesta" de los toros por su ancestral tradición y sus relaciones con antiguas deidades que nos llevan a más de dos mil años antes de Cristo, y a los que dicen que (prohibido prohibir) les diría que también las primeras peleas de gladiadores se hacían con un sentido ritual, sentido que con el tiempo fue perdiendo hasta convertirse en el mayor y más "tradicional" espectáculo de Roma. Espectáculo que para "buena parte de la población de Roma" (aquí viene vuestro argumento de la cantidad de gente que lo sigue) estaba envuelto en valores, en fuerza, en valor, que se hundían en los más antiguos sentimientos Romanos.
> Si por alguna razón las peleas de gladiadores hubiesen subsistido hasta nuestros días……....


De hecho, temenos 'deportes' hoy en dia con estos rasgos.
El futbol americano, el boxeo….
Normalmente no mueren de inmediato, claro (bien, raramente, si'), pero se quedan con heridas y debilidad cro'nica
(pensando de esa CTE, trauma cerebral cro'nico) que pueden conducir a la muerte mas tarde. Una verguenza especialmente cuando se trata de jo'venes que no pueden entender el riesgo completamente.


----------



## eno2

Deportes de combate y deportes de contacto no tienen nada que ver con crueldad contra animales. Es otro asunto.


----------



## Bonjules

eno2 said:


> Deportes de combate y deportes de contacto no tienen nada que ver con crueldad contra animales. Es otro asunto.


Bien, si' y no.  La violencia parece un elemento comu'n. Por lo menos los humanos (adultos, jo'venes es otra cosa) pueden escoger si quieren participar en los eufemisticamente llamados 'deportes de contacto', los animals en nuestro poder no tienen ninguna libertad. El hecho es que le gusta a mucha gente ver la violencia, se vende bien. Por eso eliminarla, por ejemplo del hockey parece casi imposible.
Naturalmente los defensores de las corridas dicen que la violencia y la sangre no son lo esencia'l pero solo una consecuencia del papel del toro en el espectaculo. Los opositores enfocan en ella, claro, y no quieren hablar tanto de la violencia en la crianza y matanza de la producci'on industria'l de la carne.....


----------



## lauranazario

No soy partidaria de la violencia contra los animales en ninguna de sus manifestaciones.

Aborrezco las corridas de toros y las peleas de perros.
No me gusta el rodeo estadounidense (eso de perseguir a un becerro, lanzarle un lazo, tirarlo al suelo y amarrarle las patas es abusivo y hasta tonto).
Me incomoda muchísimo que en las carreras de caballos los jinetes utilicen fuetes para "instarlos" a que corran más.

En Puerto Rico existen las peleas de gallos. Son legales y aceptadas por el gobierno local. Allí se apuesta y está bien visto. Sin embargo, este deporte (porque así lo califican) no tiene demasiados seguidores; su popularidad es limitada a través de la isla (¡gracias a Dios!)
Nunca he ido a una pelea de gallos... yo no las respaldo. Para mí son un barbarismo. Una mancha fea en la Isla del Encanto.


----------



## eno2

Lo mejor es hacer donaciones o apuntarse como miembro a organizaciones de defensa de animales, dando voz a los sin voz. O aún mejor: ser activista defensor de derechos de animales.

La extinción es la última crueldad.

El hombre ha erradicado a 60% de los especias animales en los últimas décadas. Hay que luchar...

--------



> En España no se legisla una Ley nacional de protección animal por los intereses ganaderos y taurinos, negocios que explotan la esclavitud animal. Todos ellos, unidos por fuertes lobbies dentro de las instituciones. Con la Ley de Grandes Simios ocurre igual, y así con numerosos acuerdos que deberían realizarse para conseguir un equilibrio de ética y respeto para todos los seres vivos, incluidos los no humanos.


El Cabildo de Tenerife contra los grandes simios


----------



## Bonjules

lauranazario said:


> No soy partidaria de la violencia contra los animales en ninguna de sus manifestaciones.
> 
> Aborrezco las corridas de toros y ……………………...
> 
> En Puerto Rico existen las peleas de gallos. Son legales y aceptadas por el gobierno local. Allí se apuesta y está bien visto. Sin embargo, este deporte (porque así lo califican) no tiene demasiados seguidores; su popularidad es limitada a través de la isla (¡gracias a Dios!)
> Nunca he ido a una pelea de gallos... yo no las respaldo. Para mí son un barbarismo. Una mancha fea en la Isla del Encanto.


Bien, no se' de otros paises, pero en P.R. la cosa parece relativamente benigna. En ningunas de las 'peleas de gallos' en el campo que he visto,  usaron espuelas  y tan pronto como se establecio' un gallo 'dominante' terminaron la pelea. De hecho, he visto mas sangre en gallos en mi finquita que en estas fiestas(donde los duen'os no quieren ver sus gallos heridos).
El asunto es : Gallos pelean. Es en su ADN (DNA). Comienzan a 3 - 4 meses. A veces uno corre, a veces uno se enfrenta al opositor. En este caso, cuando no estoy hay sangre. Que' puedo hacer? Poner los gallos en jaulas? Cuando pelean duro y frecuentamente tengo que matar uno.

Estoy con eno 2 en esto: La verdadera crueldad es la extincio'n. Estamos acabando con todo, primero los animals, entonces las matas, entonces nosotros mismos….Pobre Tierra que tienes como cuidador el ser 'humano'


----------



## lauranazario

Bonjules said:


> Bien, no se' de otros paises, pero en P.R. la cosa parece relativamente benigna. En ningunas de las 'peleas de gallos' en el campo que he visto,  usaron espuelas  y tan pronto como se establecio' un gallo 'dominante' terminaron la pelea. De hecho, he visto mas sangre en gallos en mi finquita que en estas fiestas(donde los duen'os no quieren ver sus gallos heridos).
> El asunto es : Gallos pelean. Es en su ADN (DNA). Comienzan a 3 - 4 meses. A veces uno corre, a veces uno se enfrenta al opositor. En este caso, cuando no estoy hay sangre. Que' puedo hacer? Poner los gallos en jaulas? Cuando pelean duro y frecuentamente tengo que matar uno.


Claro que los gallos pelean en su estado natural. Por dominancia, por marcar su territorio, para afincar su dominio sobre " "sus" hembras. Esa lucha por ser el macho alfa del grupo no es solo cosa de gallos. Se da en aves y mamíferos. Es inherente a su naturaleza.

Lo que encuentro deplorable es que echen gallos a pelear y lo llamen "deporte" como en PR. Las peleas clandestinas de perros o de la especie animal que sea son igualmente deplorables, como también lo es el hecho de que se hacen para fines de entretenimiento. "Entretenimiento", ¡bah!... esa es la mayor vileza. Infamia.


----------



## Bonjules

It seems we have been focussing on the activities that appear as obviously violent (dogs, bulls, cockfights etc) - violence seems to evoke in us a deep-seated reaction, something we recognize as very familiar. After all, our history as humans is one of violence, has always been. Mostly, under 'normal' conditions we seem able to suppress these urges; one could speculate if the strong 'anti' feelings are an expression of our fear we might fall back into them. Just a  s for those who enjoy these spectacles it might be a safe outlet for these suppressed tendencies.

There are of course widespread activities and 'sports' that are not as manifestly violent but nonetheless  painful and cruel. Take horse racing. It is estimated that more than half of the horses will need more than routine vet care during their careers: To maximize the return on their investment, these animals are pushed to the limits by their owners regularly. Accidents happen frequently; for those and to enhance performance they are given and injected with medicines that often cause other problems and shorten their lives. Yet horses rarely come up in these discussions, just as the scandal of he methods of industrial meat production doesn't seem to elicit the same strong emotions as bull- or cockfights. When it comes to food - or big money in the case of horses- we are suddenly a lot more forgiving?


----------



## lauranazario

Bonjules said:


> There are of course widespread activities and 'sports' that are not as manifestly violent but nonetheless painful and cruel. Take horse racing. [...]


I did mention horse racing... and American rodeos as well (see my post #88).
While non-lethal in nature, I regard both activities as *abusive* for they are intended as forms of so-called "entertainment".

Thankfully, another abusive endeavor is illegal in most US states: _greyhound racing_. To the best of my recollection, in Puerto Rico we've never had this.




Bonjules said:


> ... Yet horses rarely come up in these discussions, just as the scandal of the methods of industrial meat production doesn't seem to elicit the same strong emotions as bull- or cockfights. When it comes to food - or big money in the case of horses- we are suddenly a lot more forgiving?


It's not about being "more forgiving". Questionable methods of industrial meat production (and inhumane treatment of animals in slaughterhouses) are another thing altogether... a very different topic from that which was initially presented here. Perhaps you should open a new thread just for that particular aspect!


----------



## Rodal

En Colombia también existen las corridas de toros. 
Para entenderlas hay que estar en una, yo presencié una en Puerto Vallarta.
Debo decir que me quedé flipado. Un espectáculo de mucha adrenalina.
Los varones salen cargado de testosterona.
Las damas quedan admiradas con los matadores.
Supongo que todo esto está pasado de moda.
Amo los animales pero sinceramente respeto a los matadores que se enfrentan a la muerte
Creo que el toro que gana se le perdona la vida, no estoy seguro.


----------



## anahiseri

Que se enfrenten a la muerte sin hacer sufrir a seres inocentes, que hay otras maneras.


----------



## Bonjules

lauranazario said:


> It's not about being "more forgiving". Questionable methods of industrial meat production (and inhumane treatment of animals in slaughterhouses) are another thing altogether... a very different topic from that which was initially presented here. Perhaps you should open a new thread just for that particular aspect!


Thanks for the suggestion Laura. Maybe I will. Meanwhile it sure must be allowed in a thread about cruelty towards animals to compare this (in passing) to the massive, industrial scale cruelty in 'meat production' as long as it doesn't become the main topic...

As far as 'Tauromaquia' is concerned, maybe all there is to say has been said many times and nobody will convince anybody of anything with 'rational arguments' (as in other controversial subjects like abortion etc.). In fact, maybe we should leave final judgements to those who are by culture and tradition much closer to the subject, like Rodal.
I just want to say one thing which seems obvious to me: Yes, the bull feels pain and suffers in the last 20 minutes of his otherwise free and glorious life ( when compared to his 'industrial' brothers and sisters). Even in the ritual leading to his death he can live out infinitely more of his 'bull nature' and maintain a dignity that those in the 'corrales y pasillos de la muerte' can only dream of.


----------



## eno2

Spain: There has been a judgement of the Supreme Court saving tauromaquia from the local popular vote against organizing bullfights, I read yesterday en eldiario.es


----------

